#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Networking >  >  What are the major differences among a microcontroller and a microprocessor?

## Rammiya

There is nothing like one is better than other.It depensds upon the requirements. For small applications where only few basic task to be done ,a microcontroller can be used as it comes with all basic components such as RAM,ROM etc in buit on it. And Microprocessor has powerful configuration than a Microcontroller. So, what are the major differences between microprocessor and microcontroller?

----------

